# Nephew off to basic training



## huntr4life

I have always supported our troops but now even more as one of our own has joined and just shipped off to Fort Knox for basic training. I figured a few prayers thrown his way could not hurt. I am very proud of him to join the Army in the times we live even when some people say that the young generation of today is a lost cause. God Speed Private Gilmore!


----------



## SeaTex

Hats off to your nephew.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

Wishing your nephew the best of luck. Prayers sent. Sure wish I could get my son to join the military. At one time he said he wanted to but...


----------



## State_Vet

Be sure to send him lots of homemade cookies, Drill Sargents love recruits that get cookies from home:bounce:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Prayers for Private Gilmore.


----------



## 9121SS

You should be proud! Prayer sent.


----------



## Tucsonred

Will certainly keep him in my prayers!! A big thanks to him please!


----------



## toro

Another fine young man added to the prayer list. Thanks.


----------



## c-hawk

I can definetly relate to this. I've always had respect for the military but it changes quite a bit when it's someone close to you. My son left for the Marines in September of last year and is currently at S.O.I.(school of infantry) training and will graduate next Tuesday. My prayers to you and your family as well as all the other military and there families.


----------



## RogerB

Today a boy has taken on the journey. When he returns he will be a Man, a Warrior, one who will take his place with all those who have taken the challenge to stand the wall in defense of the homeland. To stand against the forces of darkness that seek to destroy the nation and it's people. May the Gods of War school him well. May Almighty God always be with him. 
(and like stumpy said, home made cookies are a soldiers best friend - and bartering tool)


----------



## FishinNutz

Your Nephew has taken on the truest form of Patriotism: The willingness to take on the safety of all Americans as his personal responsibility. Godspeed to him, and congratulations to his parents and his family for raising a young man with the fortitude to do so. Oorah.

To correct what Roger said above: At one time while in Basic, my drill instructor said these words: "I'm not here to make men out of boys. I'm here to make Marines out of men"


----------



## Tucsonred

My prayers also!! I'm an Army mom and darn proud of it!! My son was almost 25 when he joined up...in boot camp they called him the old man hahaha!!


----------

